# Setting up a 6 weight for redfish



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

*Edited title. Originally was limited to asking for suggestions on flies to use with a 6, which developed into discussions about lines, leaders, and hopefully more. Still looking for suggestions on hooks and general thoughts on fly weight limits for a 6. Thanks all!*
Never really targeted redfish before and wondering about fly selection for use on a 6 weight.
Most of what I tie is unweighted and for either the 9 or 12. With the flies I usually tie for the 6 I'm generally going for suspended or slow sink rates so not used to tying with weighted eyes.
Just tied up a crab fly on a #2 sl12 with small pseudo eyes and went out to the pond. The fly looked decent enough and fell quickly when stopped, which is one thing I was going for, but it felt too heavy for the 6. Experiment #1 = semi-fail.
I like the length of the sl12 which is what made me try that hook. Tied another of the same with small brass eyes instead but haven't tried it yet. Wondering how well that'll sink. I'll test it out tomorrow but in the meantime thought I'd see what the ms fly board would recommend.

Tl;dr version: what hooks and eyes would you recommend for 6 weight redfish crab/shrimp patterns?

Thanks!!


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

What line and leader are you using? A weighted #2 might be a little too heavy, I throw unweighted 2’s easily using a Wulff BTT and a 10-12’ leader.
JC


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Cortland flats taper is the line on there currently. As for leader it's Rio saltwater 40, 3' to 30, 3' to 25, 2' to 20, 2' to rio fluoroflex 20, 18". I'll be playing with the leader set up as well. Went higher (40 butt vs 30) thinking about the heavier fly.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

That’s a true to weight six, 160gr, the Wulff BTT is 200gr, that makes a huge difference, if your rod is appropriate I’d opt for a heavier line. I’d also use the Lefty formula for a leader, 50% butt 30% mid, 20% tippet.
JC


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The whole point of using the 6wt on reds is to gain more finesse and stealth than the typical 8wt provides throwing bigger weighted flies.

This is what I typically throw on my 6wt...and the result...

View media item 1924
View media item 1902


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Absolutely, crboggs. I have seen those pics on here before. Excellent work! What I'm after is info on scaled down versions of the crabs and/or shrimp one might throw with an 8 or 9 weight. I've got some good baitfish patterns already, looking to round out the box if you will.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Redfish crack tied on #4 with small lead eyes or bead chain are not hard to throw.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Or a little guy like this. Perfect for when they are up skinny.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

jonrconner said:


> That’s a true to weight six, 160gr, the Wulff BTT is 200gr, that makes a huge difference, if your rod is appropriate I’d opt for a heavier line. I’d also use the Lefty formula for a leader, 50% butt 30% mid, 20% tippet.
> JC


Tried out a lighter version of my fly and it was still not right so I took your suggestion on changing lines and put my old sa grand slam on. Immediately felt better. Now to re-tweak the leader a bit..

I think for unweighted flies the true to weight line is great. Once we get into weighted flies these grand slam/guide etc. lines are clicking now. Thanks!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

tailwalk said:


> What I'm after is info on scaled down versions of the crabs and/or shrimp one might throw with an 8 or 9 weight.


Try something like this...use UV Loon to harden the shell...

View media item 1484


----------

